# To tame the Stonelands.



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

Halfhap, the small fortress town on the edge of Stonelands gave you shelter for a night before setting on to the final part of your journey. The Purple Dragons stationed there gave you a hero's welcome and agreed to accompany you for half the day's journey.

Travelling with the latest supply-caravan and Lord Ebonhawk's personal mercenary company "The Raven Guard" You make slow but steady progress. The Ravens are a peculiar bunch. You don't really know how they came to work for Ebonhawk but the Lord said he'd trust his life on them. Everyone has a black shoulder pauldron depicting a silver raven and all carry round black shields with the same symbol, but that's where the similarities end. Their armors are diversed as day from night, one wearing a scalemail and the other soft leather. One of the sergeants, or Beaks as they say is even wearing a full plate seemingly made of stone.

The Stonelands is as desolate place as you remember. Mostly dry plains with huge stones jutting at awkward angles every hundred yards or so. Almost as if they had rained from the sky.

As evening draws closer the captain of the Ravens, "Dark-Eyes" Corax, rides over to you. He is a charming man in his early 30's, with a raven-black hair cut to little above his shoulders. "M'lady. The scouts have spotted campfires not far from here. They are almost directly on our path. We could go around them but that would cost us an extra day. In any case I suggest we'd camp here for the night. It's as defendable as any and still far enough from those lights."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Alright, Dark-Eyes. We'll make camp here.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Aye ma'am." He answers and turns his attention to the caravan. *"Circle up! We'll camp here!"*

After a while the camp is set and you know you can rest secured with the Ravens patrolling the perimeter. The wagons filled with building material are almost as good as true walls. Corax comes to sit by your fire. "Tomorrow m'lady? Shall we go around or push through straight?" Having not grown to it, it feels a bit strange to be called m'lady everytime he adresses you, but obviously he considers you a noble. Must've been something Lord Ebonhawk has told him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Dark-Eyes please, call me Launa. And we'll push through straight. She smiles at him. I think I'm gonna call it a night.  

Launa pulls out her bedroll from her pack crawls in it and shuts her eyes. Within moments she is aslepp.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Very well m'lady. Sleep well"

The morning comes all too soon and travelling through the area where the other camp was you notice small figures following your progress. They don't come closer however and you are allowed to pass without incident.

A few days later you are already near the base-site, as a group of ten medium humanoids approach you from the flank. They are still so far that you can't make sure of their species but they are definetly coming to your way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

"All right everybody, heads up! It looks like our defenses our going to be tested," Launa yells

Launa builds up a charge in her Lightning Gauntlets, ready unleash their full elemetal ferocity on whatever bears down on us.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Coming closer you see them slow their approach. They stop to about 300 feet from the closest guard and start conversing with eachother. Only one of them has anykind of weapon drawn, and even this could be because it's carrying a polearm.

OOC: They seem peaceful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Launa relaxes the charge in her gauntlets. She then approaches the creature with the polearm.

"Are you the leader," she asks politely and calmly in common tongue.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

As you get close enough you see that they are hobgoblins. They are all wearing thick hides and carrying an assortment of different weapons. The one with the polearm seems startled when you adress him and pulls back. At the same time other one, one with lots of feathers in his armor takes a step forward and says something in a language you don't understand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Launa yells back to her traveling companions, "Does anyone among us speak a language Hobgoblins would understand?"


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

One of the closer Ravens walk up to you. He is probably the youngest of them, around 25. "Aye ma'am, I speak goblinese."

OOC: Just a quick question. I'm not sure what the weapon is called in english and thought you could perhaps enlighten me. The polearm the one hob is carrying. It's like a long shaft with a shortsword in the end. It can't be called a polesword can it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: Just a quick question. I'm not sure what the weapon is called in english and thought you could perhaps enlighten me. The polearm the one hob is carrying. It's like a long shaft with a shortsword in the end. It can't be called a polesword can it?



 Maybe a glaive? Or scorpion (halberd w/long and thick dagger blade at its top end and two or three back spikes)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> One of the closer Ravens walk up to you. He is probably the youngest of them, around 25. "Aye ma'am, I speak goblinese."



"What's your name, warrior," Launa asks the older gentleman


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Corbeau, m'lady. Most of us Ravens speak goblinese. It's good to understand the enemy." The man is wearing a light brown/grey leather armor. Almost perfect camouflage in this enviroment. Must be one of the scouts you guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Corbeau, please speak with the goblin holding the polearm. Tell him you are my emissary and translator and that we mean him and his traveling companions no harm.

OOC: did you figure out the polearm?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Aye" He turns to the goblins but before he can say a word the feathered one starts talking. Corbeau translates to you. "He says that we trespass on Greyrock lands and asks what our business here is. He is emissary of Greyrock tribe and speaks with authority of the... um, General in the lack of better term in our language. Leader of a tribe but they don't really use the word chieftain, it's more like a military rank." He explains.

OOC: not really but I guess Glaive will suffice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Corbeau, please ask him if maybe we could make a trade or offer something in return for passage through these lands.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Again the man doesn't have a chance to talk before the goblin already starts. He just shrugs and translates to you. "It seems he can understand our language, just won't talk in it. Deems it unworthy. Anyways, he wants to know why we are here and do we know anything about the previous caravans that have went the same way."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Corbeau do you understand the Celestial or Dracoinc tongues?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

He shakes his head. "Unfortunatily I don't believe any of us knows those."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh well. She smiles at him. The she faces the hobgoblin. "Yes. we are on the very same route of the previous caravans we have an intent to settle a small piece of land here in the Stonelands. I hope we haven't caused too much trouble. If we are a bother we can go another way."

OOC: How battle weary do they look? Like they've seen a lot of action or relatively young to the ways of combat? Also, do my traveling companions have a signal (other than a word) to know to engage in combat?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

The goblin scrathes his cheek as he ponders for a while about your words. He then talks to your aide who translates. "He says that if we plan to settle then we probably are going to use these lands as a caravan route in the future also. He invites you to visit the General within the next month so that you may discuss about a road-toll."

These hobgoblins actually look quite hardened. All bear scars so they have probably seen their share of combat. But you have over 40 elite soldiers with you so if you decide to do battle the goblins are in disadvantage. All the Ravens are already readied for combat in case your talks don't go well so eventhough you don't know their signals, just drawing your sword will probably be enough of a signal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Still facing the hobgoblin Launa says, "We will gladly do so. In the mean time, if there is chance you let us pass through here peacefully I will give you a handsome amount of treasure."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

The goblin looks at his companions, some of who are grinning widely at the mention of treasure, and grunts angrily. He speaks to you directly in common with a sharp accent. "I will accept your offer and deliver it to the War-Master. Just be here within a month with your bodyguards and you will be led to meet him."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC: exactly how many Hobgoblins are there in the group?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC: Ten.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Launa hngs each of them 10 platinum pieces. She give last bit to the polearmed Hobgoblin and says, "Thank You. I will be here in a month."

Turning back to her group she yells, "Okay everybody lets saddle up and get moving."

EDIT: OOC: I had 135 PP, now I have 35. Character sheet has been updated.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

The goblins bow and turn around leaving you. Your troops visibly relax as they leave.

A little over day later you arrive to the building site. The work is well on progress and you are greeted by your cohort Rage. He got the name after the destruction of Tilverton when he lost his whole family. Ever since that he has not used his real name, saying that the man who he was died, and all that remains is rage. He is a handsome young man, with long hair tied to the back. You have known him for over a year now and he has become quite a good friend. "Launa, welcome to your keep." He says jokingly and motions with his hand over the field where three stone "barracks" stand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

"Rage," Launa says as a huge smile forms on her face, "How good to see you again, friend. I see things are progressing well here. Any news for me?" 

OOC: I keep hearing Teyla's voice from Stargate Atlantis everytime I post what Launa is saying. God, I'm getting good vibes outta this.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Not really. The caves seem deeper than we first surveyed and might lead to larger network. And we've fought some centaur raiders on the west a couple of times. The goblin tribes seem to grudgingly accept our presense for now. So how was the journey?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

The journey was fine. We ran into some hobgoblins. In a month I have a meeting with their War-Master to set up a road toll for the safety of our caravans passages. I paid off the Hobgoblins with my own personal fund so we could arrive here quicker and without incident. The last thing I want to do is start a war straight off. Now, how about a tour?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Ofcourse. This way." He shows you around the site and the caves they have claimed as storage and housing. Taking you a bit deeper to the caverns he lights a torch and you see that one wall glitters with gems. "We should bring some dwarves here once we've completed the keep. Might be a good mine." Coming back up you notice that the Raven Guard has already set up a tent group of their own and Corax is coordinating the defences with 1st blade Huntsilver, the leader of the royal blades in your service.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Launa heads over to Corax. "Dark-Eyes, Huntsilver, whats the word?"


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Huntsilver gives you a formal salute as Corax answers your question. "Hah. If I didn't know better I'd claim that these boys were trained by dwarves. The perimeter has no weak spots. As you can see they have used the natural boulders from the building site to create a wall around us. Clever of them. Even if the wall is less than a man high it is a good defence line."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Good to know. Do we have sentries on lookouts and patrols to keep us alert?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

"Affirmative ma'am. We have one third of the guards out patrolling, one third on ready and one third resting. Now that the Ravens are here we can strenghten the patrols with extra men." Huntsilver answers you. "One thing we haven't been able to check though is a strange greenish light in the mountains. It's there every fourth night. Maybe now that you've come, you could check it ma'am. It was las seen last night so it should be there again in few days."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay, Huntsilver, organize a crew for four nights from now, I'll personally lead the expedition. Also, who can I entrust to take care of my horses Blaze & Lucky when I'm not able to? Launa turns to Corax. Dark-Eyes, please organize a handful of your men also for the expedition as well. Addressing both of them, Launa says If you'll excuse me now I'm going to set up my quarters.

OOC: How much would a royal tent cost? I'd like it to be big enough to be a medium sized room in an ordinary modern home. Also, I'd like it to be thick enough to ward off cold nights.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

The soldiers nod for acknowledgement. The Ravens have also already put your own tent up. It was provided by lord Ebonhawk and like the tents of the Ravens, it is treated to be fire resistant as well as thick enough to keep warm.

OOC: Nothing. You got it for free . And now we retire for a while. I'll need to plot what that light actually is . I'll resume tomorrow at the latest


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 28, 2008)

OOC: Huntsilver didn't give me an answer as to who could take care of my horses.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 28, 2008)

OOC: Oh, sorry. There are few unnamed stable-hands taking care of the animals. He shows them to you before you set for the night. I'll get on updating the story in few hours.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 29, 2008)

Three days pass quite uneventfully. You take a few survey patrols around the camp but find nothing of interest. Then on the evening Corax comes to you. "Well m'lady. That nobleboy arranged for a squad of his troopers. And one squad of mine are also ready. If you want I can also accompany you to the mountains personally. Judging from what I gathered from the troops we should leave in few hours to get close of the lightsource."

OOC: With "nobleboy" he refers to Huntsilver whose last name obviously points to one of the greatest noble houses in Cormyr. What a scion of that house is doing in the military is beyond your knowledge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, we'll leave in a half an hour. We'll take the horses most of the way and leave a couple of men behind to guard them when we have to continue on foot. Make sure you gather all the supplies you need.

Launa goes to her tent and gathers up her supplies. After a half an hour, she meets both the squads and Corax. They all saddle up and make for the light source.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

After hours of mountain climbing, almost lost one of the Ravens and some bruises later your group takes a breather in a small plateua. Suddenly, not far from you, only couple hundred feet, a bright green light flashes to life. It comes from a cave straight above your heads. Almost vertical climb. "By the nine hells, how are we going to get up there?" one of the blades sigh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

OOC: Exactly how tired is my Launa from the climb? Can she manage to cast a spell w/o a Concentration check?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

Not badly. The boots made the climb easier for her. The troops are quite exhausted but she manages. And Corax doesn't really show any sign of being tired, but he never does show weakness outwards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, I'm gonna fly up there. But before I do, I'm gonna need at least a hundred feet of rope. Anybody thats packin' please give me some. When I get up there. I'm going to tie my rope to the donated rope and then drive it into the ground with a piton. When all that is done I'm gonna yell 'All clear'. After taht I want each of you to climb the rope one at a time.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

Three soldiers each pull a rope from their pack and secure them together making a rope of approximately 150 ft. "I Don't know m'lady. Might not be enough. Maybe one more." Corax says as he takes a rope from his own pack and throws it to the soldiers. After they have tied it to the line too they give you the other end.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Launa, with the other end in hand casts _Fly_ and ascends to the opening.

She then stakes her end of the rope to the ground. She then takes some slack into her hands tries to wedge herseelf iso she can assist in getting all the other climbers up.

Then she yells All Cllear.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

It takes some time for all eleven to ascend the rope but they manage it without incidents. Corax comes last as he demands to make sure every trooper gets up safely. A bright green light emanates from the cave, as if thousands of braziers with green fire were alit somewhere near the entrance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Launa addresses the soldiers: 

Okay we're gonna go in double file; Dark-Eyes, you'll lead on my right.

They then proceed into the cave opening.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

You take only a few steps forwards when a cowled figure in tattered robes comes from the cave. "Welcome, Lady of Red Castle. We have been expecting you." The voice sounds strangely familiar, but you can't get the hold of it. It is a voice of an aged woman, trembling and somewhat croaking, but pleasant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Launa stops and stands firm. She motions for the rest of the soldiers to do the same.

Identify yourself she says in an unwavering tone.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

"I am who I am, my dear. As are the others who they are. We stopped carrying names long ago. Now leave these men behind and follow me, there is much to discuss." You take a look around and notice that your troops are as if frozen to place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

At ease soldiers, I'll be back in a few, Launa says. 

Launa draws her sword and follows the hooded figure.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

"You don't need that my dear." The old crone remarks as you draw your sword, but she doesn't seem threatened and leads you inside. A couple of turns later the bright green light has become so intense that it hurts your eyes. You turn one more corner and infront of you is a barrier, almost as bright as the sun, made of green energy. "We have to pass that, it is the Rift. Don't worry, it feels a bit dizzying but is safe."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Launa strains her eys. "What the hell, whats the worst that can happen," Launa cooments.

She then jumps into/past the rift.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

You emerge from the other side where the light is much more pleasant and more yellow than green. The crone is nowhere to be seen. Instead there is a figure in similar but much less tattered robe. Younger for all you know too, for she stands with straight back unlike the woman who lead you here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

All right, whats with the light show, and what exactly is going on?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

"The light is a rift in time my dear. This place doesn't exist in your world as no longer does any of us living here. You saw me in the form I would be had I lived all these years on the other side. I can't be there very long anymore, or I'd die. It's a bit complicated but you'll learn one day, when you eventually join our sisterhood. Come now, the matron needs to speak with you" She starts leading you forward, the walls soon change from natural rock to worked corridor as she leads you on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Whoa, okay, thats just a little weird. What exactly are you telling me? You've ssen the future or is it that time is as malleable as clay?

Launa ponders these thoughts aloud while being led to the matron.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

"The future is easily seen. It just has tendency to change everytime you look into it." she says mystically as she leads you through the corridor. Soon other corridors separate from it and she finally leads you to a large wooden door. "The matron is inside." she says, turning around and walking away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Launa sheathes her sword and opens the wooden door. Hello...


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

"Come in. Come in." You hear from the other side. A female voice, with strange hissing overtone. As you step through you see another cowled figure. But her hood is pulled a bit back so you can actually see this one's face. You are not sure of her species. She has sharply angular face that looks almost to be chiseled of marble. The first thing you notice though is her lack of eyes. Just empty and scarred sockets.

The chamber looks like that of any wizard you have seen. Tapestries with arcane symbols, bookshelves filled with heavy tomes, and various pieces of decoration from skulls of mysterious creatures to candles with purple flames.

"Ah, welcome Lady of Red Castle, follower of Red Knight. I have long waited for this day to come again." The woman says from her desk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Again? What do you mean by again? 

Launa face twitches into bewilderment.

Why do you call me Lady of Red Castle? When could I have possibly met you before?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

[sblock]Oh hi. Nothing to see in this post. Look for the next one . It's the one below this  [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

"What! You mean you haven't yet named your keep? But every time you had already done that. Something has changed. You have not met me yet but I have had this discussion with you for twenty-seven times. Always something is different but never have you come see me too early. Maybe this is the time." The woman looks almost hopefull, if you read her emotions right, which is difficult because of her lack of eyes.

OOC: Well now. I had a strange night between saturday and sunday when I got the idea for this. Mysterious isn't it  ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

No, the keep isn't even fully built yet. Right now it is just in the beginiing phase of construction; it's only a handful of un-interconnected buildings. Am I supposed to be some kind of well heralded hero in the future?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"In Stonelands, you will die. I have seen it a thousand times. But. I have also seen you rise to lead vast armies, bringing hope against the coming darkness, Once. That is the future we seek, that is your destiny."

OOC: Prophecies are fun aren't they?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

As long as I die a hero for a great cause, then I would agree with you that that is my destiny.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: Prophecies are fun aren't they?



Thing is prophecies don't always come true.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"But if this is the time, you won't die. Remember child, you need allies. Killing all the inhabitants of Stonelands is not the solution. There are those who would welcome civilization, should it come to them. And there are those who will fight under the Cormyr Flag should you invite them. The darkness is coming child, and you need to be the guiding torch."



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Thing is prophecies don't always come true.



Ah, but this one says that either Launa dies or becomes a great hero. Quite hard not to come to either ending in D&D game don't you think


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Violence isn't the answer to everything. I'm wise enough to know that. I already have a meeting with the hobgoblins of the Stonelands and I intend on getting a treaty signed that will allow them their continued existence and even pay them for a mutual end of hostilities on both of our parts. I intende to do everything I can to be an _inspirational_ leader, not just a marshall of shock troops.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"That hadn't happened before either. Which tribe?" She looks surpriced.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

I am unsure. But they call their leader 'War-Master'. And one of their warriors wears feathers and another a weird type of polearm.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"That sounds like any tribe. But do hurry with the meeting, it may be the difference between this and all the other possibilities. I have told you all you need to know except for this: When the paladin wants to mutilate the medusa, don't stop him. He thinks he is showing mercy, and in a way he does so. That is why I summoned you here, that is the most important part. You don't need to understand, just do as I told you, even if it seems cruel."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't understand, but I am willing to entertain the notion.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"Good. Now go, I'm seeing yet another future ravelling before me and this one scares me more than most. Your guide waits in the corridor." She pulls her hood over her face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Launa leaves the chamber and meets the guide in the corridor.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

The same woman that lead you here (at least you think it's the same. Hard to be sure since she's wearing the hood in a way that prevents seeing the face) waits there. She gives you a nod and starts walking down the corridor. When you get to the cavern with the rift she says. "We will see again dear. And maybe then we can share the past and the future. Goodbye untill then." She turns around and walks the other way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Launa crosses the barrier and meets up with her troops.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

As you finally return with the troops to the base, it is already morning. The sun is rising from the horizon and all seems to be well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Upon returning to the camp, Launa lets out a sigh of relief. Then she turns to Corax.

Dark-Eyes, I'm going to take a nap, barring emergency please wake me in four hours.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"Aye m'lady." He says and salutes you. Seem pointless to try and get him call you just Launa.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

OOC: Are you planning on something happening? If not, we can just skip forward.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

OOC: No, just taking a pause. Too tired to really think now. I think we'll continue tomorrow. What do you wish to do next?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: No, just taking a pause. Too tired to really think now. I think we'll continue tomorrow. What do you wish to do next?



I'm gonna take my retinue and search for the hobgoblins and hopefully be able to push up my meeting with them.

We'll call it a day/night. I'm a bit tired too.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

Four hours later a guard wakes you up and after a little while you are on your way to the place you met with the hobgoblins. A squad of Ravens are with you.

Stonelands is a silent place in it's own. There are virtually no birds nor other little animals but suddenly the sounds seem to muffle even more. You hear a rustling sound from behind one monolith.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Without making a noise, Launa motions for a couple of Ravens to check out the monolith.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

Two of the men sneak closer as suddenly a huge wolf, the size of a bear actually, jumps on the boulder. It howls and you feel your courage shaking. The men take a step back and are obviously scared of the creature.

OOC: Roll for init and will save.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Two of the men sneak closer as suddenly a huge wolf, the size of a bear actually, jumps on the boulder. It howls and you feel your courage shaking. The men take a step back and are obviously scared of the creature.
> 
> OOC: Roll for init and will save.



Initiative (1d20+1=7), Will Save (1d20+10=24)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

The howl is frightening but you manage to keep your composure. The same can't be said about your troops. Three of the five are visibly panicked by the creature. It leaps from the boulder at you, changing form in mid-air to a wretched bibedal half-wolf, half goblinoid, looking like a werewolf from legends. It goes for your throat, jaws snapping only inch from target as you pull to the side.

Your troops circle around the creature, two of them in frenzy, the rest with less enthusiasm. They strike with their weapons, clipping the beast but not harming it visibly.

OOC: Init:
Creature 17
Troops 13
Launa 7

It charged you but missed barely. The troops got a couple of hits through doing few points of damage.

Your turn, you get flanking bonus from one of the Ravens


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Launa swirls around the beast trying to strike at it with her trusty sword.

Flurry 1 (1d20+9=26) 
Flurry 2 (1d20+9=20) 
Flurry 3 (1d20+4=14) 
Damage for Flurry 1 (1d8+1=9) 
Damage for Flurry 2 (1d8+1=6) 
Damage for Flurry 3 (1d8+1=6)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 4, 2008)

Your first two strikes open gashes on the beast's chest but the third is deflected by it's thick hide. It howls in pain and comes at you, biting your sword arm, wounding you. At the same time it slashes at the soldiers closest to you on both sides with it's claws. "Our weapons don't work, harass it!" the sergeant yels. The soldiers start poking it, trying to give you opening.

OOC: From the fact that you still flank it with the sergeant, and they all take aid action, you get total of +12 to your attacks


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Again Launa blitzes around the beast.

flurry 1 Attack & Damage (1d20+19=30, 1d8+1=9), Confirm Crit (1d20=16)
flurry 2 Attack & Damage (1d20+19=37, 1d8+1=4),  Confirm Crit 2 (1d20=3) 
flurry 3 Attack & Damage (1d20+14=16, 1d8+1=8) 

Multiply damage by 2 if she crits


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 4, 2008)

The creature shrieks in pain as you slash your sword across it's abdomen and again through the chest. It now consentrates fully on you, noticing that the others are nothing more than a nuisance. But you are able to parry those wicked claws and snapping jaws. The soldiers keep consentrating on distracting the beast.

OOC: They aid you again. Oh and I forgot to add last time that you got 11 damage from the bite last round. This time it missed you with all attacks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Launa once again strikes at the creature in a whirling frenzy.

Flurry 1, confirm crit, damage (1d20+19=34, 1d20=17, 1d8+1=5) 
Flurry 2, confirm crit, damage (1d20+19=26, 1d20=8, 1d8+1=4) 
Flurry 3, confirm crit, damage (1d20+14=33, 1d20=14, 1d8+1=8) (possible critical)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 4, 2008)

You wound the creature badly and as your last strike is ripping it's way through to the beasts heart, it suddenly disappears. You hear a low growl behind you and looking there you see the creature hunched on a huge boulder, around 500ft from you. The boulder is too high for you to reach the creature. It starts licking it's wound arm and keeps eyeing you with fear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Launa expends a _fly_ spell and makes straight for the beast.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks on with horror as you start flying towards it and with a howl it vanish from sight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Launa comes to a halt mid-flight and hovers in place as she sees it vanish.

Well, I guess thats that.

She then turns around and meets back up with the Ravens.

I'm gonna have to get you guys some magic weapons.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

"The company has few, but we didn't consider taking them along today. Now it seems like we might have been better to." The sergeant answers you. "I'll suggest Corax to eguip every patrol with at least one from now on."


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 17, 2008)

The travel takes up almost the rest of the day and sun is already setting when you get to the area where you met the hobgoblins. After some waiting you notice a figure riding a bipedal lizard. As it approach you recognice it as a hobgoblin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Everybody at the ready. Whatever the hobgoblin is riding, its big.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

The lizard is a bit larger than a warhorse, clad in chain-barding. They halt a good 15'ft away from you and the hobgoblin points his spear at you. "You... the leader of... humans?" He asks with pronouncing difficulties.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I am her.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

"Good. Follow me with your warriors." He answers and starts to ride in walking-pace.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Launa follows.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

OOC: Heh, I suspected as much but gave you a chance to not to .

Getting around couple of hills you come to a fracture in the ground. You can't see how deep it is but it's hundreds of yards long and about 50ft across. The hobgoblin dismounts and leads you to the edge. A thin, seemingly natural stairway leads down the side of the crevasse. He grunts and starts leading the lizard down and motions you to come behind. After descending about a 100 ft it almost appears as if the hobgoblin just disappears. In truth he took a sharp turn to right into a cave that is impossible to see unless you stand right next to it. As you get inside the cave you see it quickly expanding to a guardhouse of sorts. There's three hobgoblins here, in addition to the one who led you here, and a huge cage that houses five of these riding-lizards. Your guide turns around and waves his hand around. "Welcome to... Greyrock... Cave. The... Speaker will come soon"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you. I look forward to the negotiations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: Heh, I suspected as much but gave you a chance to not to .


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

One of the guards goes on deeper to the cave where you see a tunnel leading away. Your guide gives the lizard to another guard who takes it and leaves to outside. Seems like they're circulating patrol duty. After a short wait the guard who went to the tunnel returns with the feathered hobgoblin who you met few days ago. "You have come. Good. I am sorry, but because we didn't know when you would come, the Warmaster is not ready to see you right now. You are welcome to stay with us for the night however and he will meet you when he comes back."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

That will be just fine. Thank you.

OOC: And I'm gonna call it a night.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

OOC: Yeah, that's good. I was just about to say that I can't anymore create coherent english sentences without some sleep first. Later.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

The feathered one leads you to the inner cave which is a huge open area with many tunnels leading to living areas. He takes you to a cave on the far wall. "This is my quarters. You may wait here." The cave is furnished with animal-furs, and few wooden benches. Many charms hang from the ceiling. Feathers, bones and semiprecious stones are in abundance, as well as potted herbs. It seems he is somesort of medicine-man. 

After a while, maybe three to five hours you hear banging of drums from outside and shortly the hobgoblin returns. "Warmaster Gheng has returned. I will take you to him now." He leads you once again outside and the large communal area is bustling with activity. A large circle has formed around a group of warriors.

These are the best eguipped warriors you have seen in this tribe. All wearing metal breastplates and carrying greatswords as well as bows. One of them has a cloak made of reptilian skin and he is carrying with another warrior a head of a huge beast. It looks like one of the lizards they use as mounts, but at least twice the size.

The feathered one bows before him and speaks in their own language. This is obviously the Warmaster. He looks at you and laughs saying something in goblinese. One of your aides whispers to you. "It seems he thinks you as puny little girl who can't possibly be a leader of such a force that we are."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2008)

I beg to differ, Warmaster. I am quite capable in divine and martial prowess.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

Warmaster Gheng measures you with his eyes and drops the dinosaur-head. He unclasps the cloak. "I would like to see that might human. Will you spar with me?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2008)

I will, Launa says sternly.

She gets up and readies herself. Before entering combat, she casts _Divine Power_ on herself.

OOC: STR 19 (+4 to ATK/DMG) for 8 rounds
HP: 72/72 (8 temporary hit points)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

He opens the buckles holding his breastplate on and lets it fall off of him. Taking two staffs from a rack on the wall he throws the other one to you. The others join the circle that expands a little to give you room. He bows to you and takes a fighting stance. As he does so he starts to sing in a low chanting voice. You can feel the magical energy vowen to the song, bolstering his own prowess.

OOC: His initiative 14. Roll for yours and if you get better you can start the fight. You can choose not to take take the staff, instead using fists if you wish. You are currently 15ft apart.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2008)

Launa takes the staff.

OOC: Init of 9

1d20+1=9


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

OOC: Okay then. We'll resume later when I can get to the stats of Gheng. Didn't occur to me to write them in my notebook to take to work . Sorry about that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2008)

S'okay. I was gonna call it quits soon anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Ready when you are.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Gheng leaps at you with the staff coming low barely missing you as you jump over his strike.

OOC: If you wish, I could just roll this fight unless you plan to do something drastic. Otherwise it's going to be pretty much attack/attack... until one of you has taken enough hits to drop under 1/2 hitpoints.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Launa whirls around Gheng like a dervish, openly striking at him in places she thinks are the most vulnerable.

Flurry 1/Confirm Crit/Dmg (1d20+4=23, 1d20=2, 1d6+4=10) 
Flurry 2/Confirm Crit/Dmg (1d20+4=11, 1d20=8, 1d6+4=9) 
Flurry 3/Confirm Crit/Dmg (1d20+4=6, 1d20=5, 1d6+4=8)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Launa's first two strikes scrape Gheng but he gets his staff to block the last one. He whirls his staff up, faking with the upward swing and suddenly bringing the other end towards Launa's knee, almost taking her her leg with full force.

OOC: He took 19
you took 8


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

*Launa - AC 19 - HP 64/72*

Once again, Launa unleashes the fury of her flurry of blows against her opponent.

Flurry 1/Confirm Crit/DMG (1d20+4=18, 1d20=15, 1d6+4=6) 
Flurry 2/Confirm Crit/DMG (1d20+4=15, 1d20=4, 1d6+4=7) 
Flurry 3/Confirm Crit/DMG (1d20+4=11, 1d20=15, 1d6+4=10)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

You are too fast for Gheng to parry and the two last strikes actually take solid blows on him. He takes a step back and raises his hand. "Very well, you are mighty indeed. Let's go to my hall to talk more."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, I would like that. Launa and her troupe follow Gheng.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC: I'll be taking the weekend off. Won't be getting much PbP'ng done. I'll do that map though, (hopefully  ).


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

He takes you to his personal area, a large room with furniture you'd expect to see in a Cormyrean fortress. Heavy desk, strong chairs, banners on the wall and a shelf filled with assortment of books and other equipment. He sits on his chair and motions you and your group to sit down too. "I hear you are building a settlement. You come claim the area for human nation?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2008)

I have no desire to claim the area, but to civilize it. I believe we can work together and have a non-agression pact with each other.


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

Gheng crosses his hands in a very humanlike manner and looks at you for a long time before continuing. I believe there is much for my tribe to gain from working with you. But there are many tribes in the wastes, and most of them are not as openminded of humans as I am. You know, every few years someone from human land tries to build a fortress here. Eventually they all fall. Maybe with our help, you could hold on to that small area you have chosen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 13, 2008)

It sounds to me like we have the basis for a friendship. Launa sits back and lets out a sigh of relief. We would gladly welcome your help and aid in assisting you when you need it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

To me it seems you will need to bring a lot of caravans from human land. Even the shortest route has three other tribes in addition to ours in the way. But for some profit, we would be willing to protect the road from your land to human town. Gheng rises back up and walks to a cupboard as he talks. He takes a bottle and two quite expensive looking golden goblets and brings them to the table before once again sitting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, you are quite right. Upon completion of my keep, I plan on building waystations to point a path to it. Here is what I am thinking; this area isn't all that pleasant to grow crops in. Surely, it must be difficult at times to feed every mouth, sure magic can help, but it can't always be relied on. Launa pauses to think. What I'd like is for us to eventually form an alliance, and eventually bring other tribes of the area into the fold. I think if this area had a freedom from hostilities, life would be a lot more pleasant. 

The ultimate goal would be for each tribe to have a chosen official be in charge of a certain swath of land; each acting like a barony. These officials would get together when necessary and would form the council in which the Stonelands were run. It is a large enough task, so or now I am focused on dealing with one tribe at a time.

Consider this; your needs are my needs. Anything you may ever need we can provide you with. If for now you need compensation, that is fine. I can understand it. A non-agression pact is not a peace treaty; there needs be enough time between us to form a bond of trust.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

You have noble plans, though I'm afraid it will still reguire the eradication of many tribes. The orcs for one, are most certainly not interested in anything but bloodshed. He opens the bottle and pours the content to the coblets. Frostwine from Halruaa. I don't know how they do it, but whenever a bottle is opened for first time it chills to almost freezing. He hands you the other coblet. So for now, we protect your caravans and in turn we get a share of their goods. Does that sound good?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2008)

Indeed. I am glad that we can come to these terms.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

You spend the night in the Hobgoblin lair, talking this and that with Gheng. You don't manage to fish out much of his past but he definetly seems more civilized than you'd expect from a desert-dweller.

When the morning comes you set out back home. Home, that's what it is now, you realize. Travelling the same route as earlier, you come to the place where you met the were-creature, whatever it was. You see it again, crouched on the largest boulder around, out of normal reach, eyeing you. You're not sure, but it seems to be very cautious about your group.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Lauana speaks. "Someone please translate this into Hobgoblin as I spek it; We mean you no harm, w'ed like to co-exist peacefully. When you attacked us you left us no choice but to defend ourselves." Launa pauses for a brief second. "Please if you understand, then acknowledge us."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

The sergeant translates your suggestion, but if the creature understood it, it doesn't show any signs. It sits there, licking the arm you wounded earlier and looking intensively at your troupe. Seems like it's still recovering and doesn't pose much of a threat, but you can't be sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Launa repeats what she just said in Draconic, if she doesn't ou of that, then she tries it again in Celestial.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

It doesn't seem to be very receptive for your attempts at communication but when you speak in celestial, the creature snarls and shows its fangs in a very wolflike manner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

"I wonder if you know healing magic when you see it." Launa speaks in common tongue. She tries to gets it attention as she begins to cast Cure Light Wounds. She drops her sword and slowly calmly walks up the creature, hands open and out for it to see. She knows it doesn't understand her but she speaks softly and caringly, hopefully trying to convey a message of peacefullness. 

OOC: Diplo check? Diplomacy check (1d20+12=26))


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Your soothing voice seems to have an effect as it cocks its head, looking at you curiously, but nonetheless, as you approach the creature it alerts and vanishes once again. Either it turned invisible or teleported away as it did the last time.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> OOC: Diplo check? Diplomacy check (1d20+12=26))



Yeah, I think diplomacy works best, though you got a hefty penalty because it doesn't understand you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Your soothing voice seems to have an effect as it cocks its head, looking at you curiously, but nonetheless, as you approach the creature it alerts and vanishes once again. Either it turned invisible or teleported away as it did the last time.



"We need to take stock of the native language and become fluent in the most common ones or we're seriouslygonna get are asses whupped out here", Launa says to her troupe as she walks back to them. She picks up her sword and continues back home.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2008)

"Any of us could teach you goblin and I think few of us speak orcish too." The sergeant responds to your pondering. A day later you arrive back to the site. It looks like they have managed to get one hut almost done. It was good that you had some ready bricks brought in with the caravan. Speeds up the initial building-process.

OOC: So, what do you want to do? I'll type you an intel-report about what the scouts have found from the surroundings in next post, if that helps.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> OOC: So, what do you want to do? I'll type you an intel-report about what the scouts have found from the surroundings in next post, if that helps.




That'd be cool.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2008)

Corax comes to personally meet you and inform you of the survey of nearby area. There are two goblin tribes to northwest and north of you within days reach. They seem to be engaged in mutual rivalry of hunting grounds. There is also a cave a bit to the north that is unusually warm and had foul stench coming from it. The scouts didn't dare to check it out more thoroughly. And lastly, there has been seen shadowy figures moving outside the perimeter during nights. They quickly disperse however if anyone approaches. Some footprints have been found that suggest light humanoids.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay, lets assemble a search and raisding party. I want to check out those caves tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2008)

( Hah. I almost overlooked this bit of detail, but because of your ring you only need 2 hours of sleep on the days you don't spend any spells. So how does Launa spend the rest of nights? In her tent or on the battlements? Or doing something else? )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> ( Hah. I almost overlooked this bit of detail, but because of your ring you only need 2 hours of sleep on the days you don't spend any spells. So how does Launa spend the rest of nights? In her tent or on the battlements? Or doing something else? )




When she's not resting shes is practicing her martial maneuvers or meditating, she likes to keep an even balance on the two.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2008)

(Okay that's good.)

It is the middle of night and you are roused from your meditation by blast of alarm horn from the stonewall, and immediatily after that the sound of steel clashing together and cries of battle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 8, 2008)

Launa reels. By all thats holy.

She steps out of her tent, sword in hand. "Corax, whaere are you," Launa screamingly questions. She grabs the next soldier that runs past her by whatever loose material they may be wearing "you, I'm sorry to be rough, but I want this area lit. I want all possible light sources burning. Make sure it happens, I want to be able to _see_ who dares attack this encampment."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

"Aye ma'am!" the soldier answers and changes direction back to the camp. "Torches! We need light! Now!"

There is already a hassle in the camp as all the soldiers on ready duty gather their weapons and start running towards the wall. Also those sleeping are quickly getting up and starting to don their gear.

Running to the area yourself you see Corax already running before you there. He's not wearing his heavy armor though, instead having on a very light looking chainmail.

Also Rage and his apprentices are coming from the camp behind you. You can be proud, the whole camp seems well trained to handle emergencies, and get up as quickly as possible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Launa turns to face Corax. 

Corax, do we know whats the sitrep is?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2008)

You run up to Corax and he turns his attention to you. "Not yet ma'am! Let's form up there." He points to a spot under the biggest rock on the "wall", right next to the chokepoint where the fighting is going on. As the other warriors start pouring in, he issues orders to go and help the defenders and take positions in the gaps of the wall. One of the guards yels from the front: "Orcs! We have orcs!"

You see that from behind some of the workers are bringing torches. It seems the soldier you gave the order was pretty efficient.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Divine Power: STR 19/Longsword Attack +13/+13/+8 & HP 72 for 8 rounds*

Okay, Corax, lets do our best to defend the encampment. I do want one or two of these orcs alive for questioning.

Launa casts _Magic Vestment_ [8 hour duration] on Coraxs' Armor (+2 to his AC) then targets Corax for _Bull's Strength_ (+2 to hit and damage) [8 minute duration].

Finally, she casts _Divine Power_ on herself, readying herself for combat then heads over to the spot under the big rock.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 21, 2008)

Aye, I'll take a squad round to their flank. If you have any magic that lets you, I'd suggest seeking out their leaders. Orcs usually lead from the rear.

At that he gathers ten of the Ravens and starts circling around to flank the enemy.

The men with the torches have arrived by now and are moving to position behind the first line. You also see Rage and his two apprentices coming from the camp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Launa steels herself and readies for the first wave.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 29, 2008)

You take yourself to the gap where the fighting is heaviest and see that eventhough your troops have managed to bottle-neck the enemy there is a thick mass of orcs just outside as far as the light shines. And to your horror you notice a lighting strike from the sky hits approximately where Corax just charged.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> And to your horror you notice a lighting strike from the sky hits approximately where Corax just charged.



OOC: Huh? You didn't say anything about lightning and/or rain before. Is it raining?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 29, 2008)

Reveille said:


> OOC: Huh? You didn't say anything about lightning and/or rain before. Is it raining?




Nope. It's not even cloudy, you can see the stars...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Nope. It's not even cloudy, you can see the stars...



Sh*t. 

Will provide detail to how Launa reacts later....I'll be heading out the door in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2008)

(Still up for this?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> (Still up for this?)



I would like to get back to it, but I need at least a week (8/23) before I can. There is a lot going on for me in the coming week.


----------

